# What is the best tomato for canning



## Inthegrove (Dec 17, 2013)

What is the best variety of tomatoes to raise for canning marinara and spaghetti sauce


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Roma are the classic sauce tomato.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Roma's, also known as paste or plum tomatoes, are the key. Meaty, tasty, low water content.


----------

